# Has this happen



## Jsmith05brute (Apr 5, 2012)

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...3915_100000459755863_1455157_2007086587_n.jpg
:thinking::thinking: we had just crossed the creek started across a field and my uncle found these


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

First time I ever saw that...final revenge I guess...lol


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a first.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

One of the guys on our lease had that happen to his


----------



## Jsmith05brute (Apr 5, 2012)

lol i guess it is final revenge ....whats funny is this morning before we took off he was talking about wanting and air pump and patches


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

That's awesome and bad all at the same time lol 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The big question is where is the other side waiting for the next ride.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## The Gent (Apr 23, 2012)

That sucks, Have had that happend to a 3000 tractor tire, not cool.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OUCH


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i dont think thats the way your suppose to find them:thinking:,,just sayin, gotta be a easier way


----------

